# connexion IPOD shufflle MMI Audi



## Christian d (18 Mars 2012)

Je viens d'acheter une Audi avec le systèm MMI Multi Media Interface, Mon IPOD shuffle 4G n'est pas reconnu (message "appareil non compatible").

Audi m'affirme que le problème vient de mon IPOD qui fonctionne parfaitement bien par ailleurs.

Quelqu'un a t il rencontée t il le même problème? quelle solution?


----------



## Kamidh (18 Mars 2012)

Essai peut etre plus sur le forum audi passion


----------



## Lefenmac (19 Mars 2012)

Essaie aussi de dire "bonjour et merci".....


----------



## Kamidh (19 Mars 2012)

Oh à 22h je dirai plus bonsoir mais bon...


----------



## Lefenmac (19 Mars 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> Oh à 22h je dirai plus bonsoir mais bon...




et moi j'écriraiS mais bon.....


----------

